# Well, what is this?!



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally something decent with the AC logo on it. 








I suppose this is a Simplicity Conquest class tractor. It must be the Sears Ctx9500 tractor that I believe was discontinued. That must be the reason for the black paint. 
The price is reasonable but sure would be better in a traditional orange paint job.


----------

